# Please help Identify!!



## Hazardy (Aug 26, 2007)

A buddy of mine gave me one of his collection/// Please help me Identify this P.. Thanks


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm no expert at Serras but it could be a Gold Diamond Rhombeus.


----------



## danilo72 (Feb 22, 2006)

serrasalmus brandtii 100%.....


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

i dont think its an rhom kind


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

danilo72 said:


> serrasalmus brandtii 100%.....


the front of the anal fin doesn't line up far enough forward with the dorsal fin for this fish to be a brandtii


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

those pictures don't seem right for some reason, don't know why, almost like they're distorted... i thought mac when i first saw the pics


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

i also thought a maculatus when i first saw








Tommy


----------



## orhan dağcı (Jun 29, 2006)

This fish is Brandtii.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

orhan dağcı said:


> This fish is Brandtii.


maybe it is, i thought the the front of the anal fin lined up more closely with the front of the dorsal fin, but i could be wrong


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Damn. Hell of a nice Piranha.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm thinking brandtii at this point as well.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

looks like a brandti to me


----------



## Hazardy (Aug 26, 2007)

Z♠NGT♥KER said:


> looks like a brandti to me


Thanks for the replies.. All i know that his gold in color and like to chase fingers. His a bit aggresive . He killed 2 of my oscars already...


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

you've got a nice friend who hooked you up with a real nice serra! gratz


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You are very lucky to get a hold of a brandtii.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would prefer to see a less distorted without the flash pic before I say Brandtii.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

it does look a bit like s. brantii, but like joe said the anal fin and dorsal fin don't line up, better pics would help


----------



## Hazardy (Aug 26, 2007)

Let me try to send more pictures later tonight for better identification. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You really dont need better pictures...the fish is S. brandtii....no doubt. I dont care if the fins are off a bit....way to many other factors say 100% brandtii...tail...fins shape and construction...face shape...all are brandtii.


----------



## Hazardy (Aug 26, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> You really dont need better pictures...the fish is S. brandtii....no doubt. I dont care if the fins are off a bit....way to many other factors say 100% brandtii...tail...fins shape and construction...face shape...all are brandtii.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Grosse Gurke Posted Today, 07:05 PM
> You really dont need better pictures...the fish is S. brandtii....no doubt. I dont care if the fins are off a bit....way to many other factors say 100% brandtii...tail...fins shape and construction...face shape...all are brandtii.


----------



## Fish Keeper (Jan 5, 2008)

Hazardy said:


> looks like a brandti to me


Thanks for the replies.. All i know that his gold in color and like to chase fingers. His a bit aggresive . He killed 2 of my oscars already...
[/quote]

Question: Why do you have it in a tank with oscars?


----------



## Hazardy (Aug 26, 2007)

Fish Keeper said:


> looks like a brandti to me


Thanks for the replies.. All i know that his gold in color and like to chase fingers. His a bit aggresive . He killed 2 of my oscars already...
[/quote]

Question: Why do you have it in a tank with oscars?
[/quote]

My other tank start leaking I just bought a 55Gal tank for him.


----------



## Johnthefisherman (Apr 17, 2008)

nice to see him in a good home. was a pain in the ass to take care of in my 20 gallon.


----------



## Hazardy (Aug 26, 2007)

Johnthefisherman said:


> nice to see him in a good home. was a pain in the ass to take care of in my 20 gallon.


Hey John give me a call to find out what time will meet this Sunday. Thanks Bro


----------



## Johnthefisherman (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm going to have to bump this to the top because this guy never gave me the money for the fish yet. As of now you are known as JOE the PIRANHA THIEF!!! I hope you're reading this because I still want my money. You avoid my phone calls and avoid my messages. As of now I'm going to call this a loss, but I hope you never cross my path on the streets.


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

Yup brandti


----------

